# Neues Motherboard nebst Prozessor



## Ronax (18. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Verständnisfrage. Und zwar wollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und meinen Rechner komplett neu machen. Müsste ich jetzt die Primäre Festplatte vor dem Einbau des neuen Motherboards formatieren, oder kann ich bei der neuen Windows Installation sagen, dass er alles komplett löschen soll?

Mein derzeitiges System benutzt einen
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
nebst ASUS A7N8X

und ich würde umsteigen auf...
Athlon 64 3500+ tray
Sockel 939, 2200 MHz Taktfrequenz, FSB 1000 ,
128 KB L1 Cache, 512 KB L2 Cache
---
Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9
nForce 4 Chipsatz / 7.1 Sound OnBoard / 4 x Dimm (max 4 GB) /
1 x PCI-E x16 / 3 x PCI / 10 x USB 2.0 / LAN 100 MBit / 4 x S-ATA Raid

für 259.95€

meine derzeitige Ati Radeon 9500 Pro würde ich gerne behalten, gibt es bei dem neuen Board eventuell Kompatibilitätsprobleme?
--------------------

Wäre das ein großer Leistungsunterschied, sprich ist der Preis gerechtfertigt?
Was bedeutet das 3500+ (ist die Taktfrequenz nicht 2200 Mhz), was bedeutet 64? Sollte es sich um 64 Bit handeln, so würde ich gerne wissen, ob es noch andere Dinge zu berücksichtigen gibt im Bezug auf RAM und allgemein die Kompatibilität z.B.?

vielen Dank für eure Geduld
 Florian


----------



## Private Joker (18. April 2006)

Ne du kannst die primäre HDD bei der Neuinstallation formatieren. Die Plette würde so eh nicht das WIn starten 

Deine 9500 ist eine AGP Karte. Sollte das neue Main nur PCE-E unterstützen so kannst du dir auch noch ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen.

Wenn ne 64 vor steht heißt es natürlich dass es sich um 64 BIT handelt. Aber der Preisunterschied ist gerechtfertigt, weil eine Leistungssteigerung stattfindet.

Und das mit dem 3500+... das macht AMD ausschließlich wegen dem Konkurenzkampf mit Intel.
Was hört sich besser an: Ahhh ich habe nen 3500+ oder ich habe 2,2 GHz?

Weil Intel prozt mit GHz AMD aber mit Leistung^^ deswegen versucht AMD mit den irritierneden zahlen den Käufer zu beeinflussen um mithalten zu können.

Naja soweit wie ich es weiß.


P.S.: Kauf dir direkt neuen RAM, am besten 1 GB im Dualchannel mit nem FSB von min. 200^^


----------

